# 2005 gto sound system help needed



## rollinryder (Feb 17, 2011)

i have a 2005 gto and i just took out the blaupunkt cd player and installed a double din jvc head unit. before and after both cd players the rear speakers will only work sometimes. the rear speakers turn on some times at high volume and some time at low volumes and cut in and out a bunch. never can get em to stay on. and sometimes they never come on. has anyone had this kind of problem. or if anyone knows how to fix this please let me know.


is there an amp that powers the back speakers or what?


i will probably replace all the speakers for my next project but until i save some money.

thanks for the input and for looking.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Did you check for a good connection and make sure they're getting power?


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, amp is in the trunk on the drivers side i believe...I am not sure what actually powers...I have no idea, why your speakers are acting funny though...Good luck.


----------



## rollinryder (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah i have no idea neither. got another guy looking into it though on another forum. hopefully he can help


----------



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

Anytime you change your head unit its best to install new mids and tweets with the appropriate amp. 
The stock sound system on a gto just plain out sucks.... 
an after market head unit usually requires more amp wattage than the regular stock one...

First thing is did you install the proper wiring harness adapter or did you just clip and connect the wiring? 
Next you should install new speakers with all new wiring, (recommend 14 ga min.) and use an amp for mids & tweets and a separate one for a sub if your installing one..

My alpine 505 was too much for the stock amp, putting it into protection mod...(reason for speakers not working at times)


----------



## machoponcho (Mar 10, 2011)

i have a similar problem i just installed a clarion cz500 and my subs dont work at all i think the amp doesnt have power but i bought all the wiring kit and their wasnt a connection for a amp, except for the after market amp connection of course.


----------



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

are you using an aftermarket amp? the stock one will not provide enough power for aftermarket subs... and power is connected from main supply coming from battery or alternator by the use of distributor blocks..... and all grounded to the frame, however you will need to run a remote wire from your head unit to the amplifier to receive sound.

easy way to check if your amp is getting power, use a voltage meter.. you should read 12 volts constant when your radio is on.... 
if your getting power but still no sound there is a bad connection, ensure subs are connected in proper place and in right series,(1ohm, 2ohm, or 4ohm) and also check the remote wire has a good connection...


----------



## rollinryder (Feb 17, 2011)

so i redid the front speaker yesterday and i could not believe what i found out. the previous owner literally took out the factory 6.5 speakers and just stuffed the wires into the wire harness (the plastic factory speaker connector), taped them together and hoped a connection would work. thats why my speakers were cutting in and out. alpine type s were in the doors, cant wait to see what is in the rest of the car. i through some pioneer 6.5 in and i absolutely love them. sound great and clear even at high volume. got em from advanceautoparts. on a side note how do i access the 4 rear speakers with some ease? anyways to remove the speakers by the seats without taking out the seats? im intalling pioneer 6.5 in the rear seats and i got some kenwoods 6.75 coming in for the deck in a few days.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

machoponcho said:


> i have a similar problem i just installed a clarion cz500 and my subs dont work at all i think the amp doesnt have power but i bought all the wiring kit and their wasnt a connection for a amp, except for the after market amp connection of course.


replace the amp or get another as previously stated it is drawing too much power


----------



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

rollinryder said:


> so i redid the front speaker yesterday and i could not believe what i found out. the previous owner literally took out the factory 6.5 speakers and just stuffed the wires into the wire harness (the plastic factory speaker connector), taped them together and hoped a connection would work. thats why my speakers were cutting in and out. alpine type s were in the doors, cant wait to see what is in the rest of the car. i through some pioneer 6.5 in and i absolutely love them. sound great and clear even at high volume. got em from advanceautoparts. on a side note how do i access the 4 rear speakers with some ease? anyways to remove the speakers by the seats without taking out the seats? im intalling pioneer 6.5 in the rear seats and i got some kenwoods 6.75 coming in for the deck in a few days.


To access the rear speakers you must take out the seats and then the rear side panels... its alot easier then it sounds and the correct way to do it... trust me you dont want to cut corners.. Good luck


----------

